# How do they use the Infinitivo pessoal?



## coloboc66

Give me some simple examples with translating of them to english, please!
*How do they use the Infinitivo pessoal?*


----------



## machadinho

Only Portuguese among widely-spoken languages has _infinitivo pessoal_.


----------



## xiskxisk

Trouxe pipocas para comermos.

Roughly translated to:

I brought popcorn for us to eat.


----------



## coloboc66

I read it used often as a noun. Can you show the example?


----------



## xiskxisk

I'm not sure what you mean.

The Infinito Impessoal is the basic form of the verb, it's how we identify verbs (it's its name), just like you say "to be" in English, we say "ser".

The infinitive has the "stem" of the verb plus the termination "ar", "er", "ir" or "or".

For example, verbs from first conjugation:
fal*ar* (from Latin _fabul*are*_)
and*ar* (from Latin _ambul*are*_)

Verbs from second conjugation:
sab*er* (from Latin _sap*ere*_)
pôr (from Latin _pon*ere*_)

Verbs from third conjugation:
part*ir* (from Latin _part*ire*_)


----------



## machadinho

xiskxisk, é pessoal.


----------



## joywriter

infelizmente sendo brasileiro.. essa foi a primeira vez que escutei falar desse infitono pessoal haha


----------



## Ari RT

Following xiskxisk's lesson 1, here comes lesson 2: desinences.
Verbs have desinences in Portuguese, like French, Italian, Spanish, Romanian and all latin languages, and unlike English. We add a "suffix" (the real name is desinence) to the verbs to sign who is executing the action: Eu falo, tu falas, ele fala, nós falamos, vós falais, eles falam.
In English we'd say: I say, You say, He/She/It says (ops, here a leftover from the normand influence into English), We, You, They all "say".
Therefore, if we were to use "infinitivo pessoal" in English, it would be like xiskxisk pointed out in post #3.
In Portuguese, we have to add the desinence. Including the "infinitivo pessoal": eu falar, tu falares, ele/ela falar, nós falarmos, vós falardes, eles falarem. 
- I brought popcorn for me to eat = Trouxe pipoca para eu comer;
- I brought popcorn for us to eat = Trouxe pipoca para nós comermos;
- I brought popcorn for them to eat = Trouxe pipoca para eles comerem.


----------



## gato radioso

coloboc66 said:


> I readed it used often as a noun. Can you show the example?



_Falar é fácil.
Não amar é um erro.
Ler é a minha paixão....
_
Todos eles são exemplos de infinitivo *impessoal.*


----------



## joywriter

I need to actually learn it


----------



## Ari RT

A native's advice: forget about "infinitivo pessoal". You don't need it, unless you are pursuing a masters degree in Portuguese literature.
If you aim to understand and be understood, just work around it.


----------



## xiskxisk

Ari RT said:


> A native's advice: forget about "infinitivo pessoal". You don't need it, unless you are pursuing a masters degree in Portuguese literature.
> If you aim to understand and be understood, just work around it.



Really? But it's so widely used in our language.


----------



## guihenning

Ari RT said:


> A native's advice: forget about "infinitivo pessoal". You don't need it, unless you are pursuing a masters degree in Portuguese literature.
> If you aim to understand and be understood, just work around it.


I'd learn it. It's so widely used and the lack of it in conversation leaves a considerable void. It's also one of the things that give us the impression the foreigner in question knows the language...


----------



## gato radioso

guihenning said:


> I'd learn it. It's so widely used and the lack of it in conversation leaves a considerable void. It's also one of the things that give us the impression the foreigner in question knows the language...



I agree with you. It´s one of the basic forms in Portuguese. Being a native Spanish speaker (we only have the impersonal infinitive) I´ve never found so difficult to use the personal form, as we have some equivalent forms (subordinate clauses, clauses introduced by prepositional locutions...). Maybe if your mother tongue is very different to Portuguese, you can find it a bit difficult, but I don´t think this form be a special worry. Anyway the best way to get to master a structure which appears to be difficult at first sight is to read and listen it a lot until it becomes natural to you.


----------



## guihenning

Depois pensei… E acho mesmo que o infinitivo pessoal faça mesmo uma grande diferença. E "_work around it_" é muito pouco dada a recorrência. Explico: tenho um amigo suíço que fala francês e italiano, (além da língua materna: o alemão) a ele o português veio 'fácil', embora ele mesmo considere que, dos romances, somos os mais complicados — embora não fale espanhol, por exemplo —. Corriqueiramente ele peca no infinitivo pessoal «_Passamos na Langstrasse pra nós comer?»_  Às vezes utiliza o presente: "_pra comemos?_", ou já me apareceu com "_para que comamos_" —  o que soa ainda mais estranho, no caso do presente. «_É porque aqui não tem uma pessoa pra processar a compra, é pra nós o fazer». _Ele contorna refazendo a frase, após eu arquear as sobrancelhas e sorrir com os ouvidos estuprados pelo '_nós o fazer', _fazendo-o soar a um caipira sem escolaridade. Mas corrige após uns segundos pensando:
«_Ah, nós fazemos todo o processo de pagar e pôr na sacola, não tem uma pessoa no caixa aqui na IKEA._», mas olhe o tanto mais de informação que ele teve de enfiar na ideia principal pra corrigir usando «nós» em vez de «a gente».
Também há poucos meses comecei a aprender alemão, só mesmo por curiosidade e pra falar com os amigos zuriquenhos, inclusive com esse que fala português. Como se sabe, alemão é cheio de casos, declinações e o escambau. O meu modo de '_work around it_' é péssimo. Quando não sei em que caso meter uma palavra, desenvolvi um meio muito marmelada: se não sei se é dativo «_deinem_» ou acusativo «_deinen_», simplesmente escrevo o possessivo assim: «_dein*x* Nachbar_», e os amigos que se virem pra entender. Mas, por mais que isso geralmente funcione, é uma maneira bizarra de querer contornar uma coisa incontornável do alemão que são os casos. E parece que o incontornável da lusofonia será o nosso infinitivo pessoal. E acho que mesmo que não se use a língua para outra coisa que não falar com os amigos, não é nada ruim aprender as coisas que se devem aprender, especialmente as particularidades...


----------



## machadinho

Tanto Ari RT quanto guihenning têm razão. O guihenning tem razão no que o infinitivo pessoal é imprescindível. O Ari no que o infinitivo pessoal não é, todavia, prioridade.


----------



## joywriter

Well..  native here too..  and I have never heard or studied that and I speak three languages fluently...
  no worry about it!


----------



## guihenning

joywriter said:


> Well..  native here too..  and I have never heard or studied that and I speak three languages fluently...
> no worry about it!


Então frases como "é pra nós fazer o serviço", "ele trouxe os papéis pra vós considerar o orçamento", "fiz lasanhas pra tu comer comigo" "tirei umas fotos pra vocês ver o meu novo cachorro" lhe soam corretas e boas? Sem nenhuma objeção? Tá…


----------



## Ari RT

Arquimedes teria dito "dêem-me uma alavanca e um ponto de apoio conveniente e eu moverei o mundo". Eu costumo dizer "deixem-me escolher o critério e qualquer coisa poderá ser demonstrada". O caso do infinitivo depende do critério. Vou mais longe, "dominar" uma língua estrangeira depende do que consideremos "dominar". Vivi efetivamente em dois países de línguas diferentes da nossa, com família, filhos pequenos, toda a interação "normal" com as sociedades locais. Creio ter aprendido bastante bem as duas, até melhor que a média dos nativos, do ponto de vista gramatical. Nunca tive a pretensão de passar por nativo, simplesmente porque é impossível. Por mais que dominemos a língua, mesmo nos seus aspectos gramaticais e *culturais*, mesmo ultrapassada a difícil barreira da "choice of words" (lift ou elevator? infinitivo pessoal ou um subjuntivo meia boca?), resta a pronúncia.

Deixo alguns exemplos:
- tive que ir a trabalho a Lisboa muitas vezes. Numa dessas vezes, um senhor me perguntou as horas e eu lhe respondi com as três ou quatro palavras necessárias. Agradeceu e emendou "mas o senhor não é daqui, é?". Ora bolas! O Português eu conheço bastante bem, desde berço e, provavelmente, melhor que a média dos lisboetas educados. Se até em Lisboa três ou quatro palavras me denunciam como estrangeiro, por que insistir na perseguição dessa quimera?
- negociei contratos com empresas estrangeiras pelos últimos dez anos. Usa-se para isso um inglês bastante simplificado. Os espanhóis, por exemplo, reclamam quando se usa um inglês melhorzinho, extrapolando as poucas centenas de palavras do "business English". Acham que torna o contrato impreciso, ao exigir / permitir interpretação de termos "pouco usuais no mundo contratual". Phrasal verbs nem pensar. Os norte-americanos riem quando a gente fala "proper English" usando um subset de vocabulário, quando eles usam um vocabulário mais amplo e pouca ou nenhuma gramática. Ter os dois (mais os brazucas) na mesma mesa dá um estudo de caso no campo da antropologia. Nem linguística é.
- turismo na Europa oriental (da Hungria pra lá). É dificílimo encontrar alguém que fale Inglês, salvo nos hotéis e pontos turísticos. Na rua, no metrô, nos restaurantes, bastam dois ou três sinais (apontar com o indicador e esfregar o polegar no médio são mandingas poderosíssimas!!!) para sobreviver. E tem o "causo" do senhor alemão tentando me explicar como usar a máquina de venda de tíquetes do metrô. Só pessoalmente e com muita cerveja eu conto essa.

Concluo que "dominar" (significando aqui "to master") uma língua depende do que precisamos fazer com ela. Se for preciso falar corretamente, com atenção às sutilezas do pensamento, vou com xiskxisk: sem dúvida, há que aprender o infinitivo pessoal e - ânimo! -  muitos detalhes mais. Se "apenas" boa e fluente comunicação for necessária, um pouco menos de detalhes. No extremo patológico deste meu raciocínio, se for aprender Espanhol só para fazer turismo na Argentina não preciso aprender a conjugar o "vos". Fico com o tu e o usted que já conheço. Serei identificado como estrangeiro? Sem a menor dúvida, e seria de qualquer jeito, mesmo que usasse dois vos a cada três palavras e vestisse a camisa do Maradona. E, como disse guilhenning, os interlocutores que me desculpem as impropriedades e façam uma forcinha para entender.


----------



## Ari RT

Proponho uma saída honrosa para todos: que se aprenda, sim, o infinitivo pessoal, mas não com a prioridade que atrapalhe o aprendizado de outras estruturas mais básicas. Depois de adquirir razoável conhecimento e fluência, e antes das gírias e dos aspectos culturais.


----------



## guihenning

Ari RT said:


> Proponho uma saída honrosa para todos: que se aprenda, sim, o infinitivo pessoal, mas não com a prioridade que atrapalhe o aprendizado de outras estruturas mais básicas. Depois de adquirir razoável conhecimento e fluência, e antes das gírias e dos aspectos culturais.


Concordo. Não é nem deve ser prioridade no aprendizado uma vez que a falta não afeta lá o entendimento, embora soe horrorosamente mal


----------



## joywriter

guihenning said:


> Então frases como "é pra nós fazer o serviço", "ele trouxe os papéis pra vós considerar o orçamento", "fiz lasanhas pra tu comer comigo" "tirei umas fotos pra vocês ver o meu novo cachorro" lhe soam corretas e boas? Sem nenhuma objeção? Tá…



Não meu filhote.. estão todas erradas.. desde quando eu falei que escrever/falar errado é certo? Traduzindo para você o que eu falei, foi que aprendi três idiomas fluentemente e corretos na escrita e fala sem saber todas as regras gramaticais existentes..  agora se você sabe tudo.. parabens e palmas para você! ..  Se você tomo o tempo para bancar o herói, devia ter feito antes pois eu apenas concordei com o que o Ari falou...

Ari RT said: ↑
A native's advice: forget about "infinitivo pessoal". You don't need it, unless you are pursuing a masters degree in Portuguese literature.
If you aim to understand and be understood, just work around it.


Ainda demonstrei o interesse em aprender... mas sei que já uso corretamente sem saber.


----------



## guihenning

Concordar com o Ari todo mundo parece concordar. Mas o que faltou na minha primeira resposta o machadinho gentilmente já acrescentou: que não é algo prioritário. E depois todos fomos felizes em harmonia.

P.S importantíssimo: não, sei tudo não… Inclusive já bem demonstrei acima a minha falta de conhecimento gramatical em língua estrangeira. E às vezes até a nossa me prega umas boas peças. Aliás, a única razão pela qual eu disse o que disse foi por v. ter dito _'no worry about it_' que é, por acaso, onde discordamos.


----------



## joywriter

Discordar é uma coisa e presumir é outra..  você respondeu presumindo que pelo fato que não se preocupara automáticamente o que se aprender é errado e encharcou o post com exemplos que não se aplican com o fato de discor e sim presumir..  é ai onde repito que não...  eu aprendi correto without worrying about it...


----------



## guihenning

Eu também não aprendi redução vocálica na escola e pronuncio «_êzitu_» em vez de «_êzito_» (êxito). Nunca sequer prestei atenção nisso. Também me falta a memória de ter aprendido especialmente infinitivo pessoal na escola, mas eu nasci no Brasil. Porém, um estrangeiro que não leia rapidamente sobre redução vocálica pode patinar um bom tempo pronunciando as coisas erradamente até que seu ouvido o permita detectá-la, quando e se o permitir... Não aprendi o português como lingua estrangeira; não me comparo com quem o faz, porque as necessidades e as preocupações existem em graus diferentes para um estrangeiro e um nativo. O que reitero é que simplesmente há coisas imprescindíveis, e o caso do nosso famigerado infinitivo pessoal não chega nem a ser somente gramatical, mas eufônico. Inclusive nos exemplos que citei chamei justamente atenção a isso. Eu não quis dizer, atenção, que você disse ou desdisse algo ou considera ou não um absurdo como certo.


guihenning said:


> lhe soam corretas e boas? Sem nenhuma objeção? Tá…


----------



## joywriter

Bom ai damos a volta mais uma véz onde sua opinião citada claramente informou que concorda "que não é algo prioritário", onde eu também afirmei que não é algo de se preocupar... "no worry about it"..  agora não entendo o que lhe féz achar que minha apinião é tão diferente do Ari e dos demais que mereçeu tanto a sua honrosa atenção, digna de receber uma resposta sua onde o tom de sua fala vem com o forte intuito com seu "pride" em tentar me calar, muito do que qualquer outro mótivo. Seu proprio quote  e sua resposta:

"Então frases como "é pra nós fazer o serviço", "ele trouxe os papéis pra vós considerar o orçamento", "fiz lasanhas pra tu comer comigo" "tirei umas fotos pra vocês ver o meu novo cachorro" lhe soam corretas e boas? Sem nenhuma objeção? Tá…" claramente mostram que seu ponto não é conversar e nem expressar um discordar e sim orgulhosamente "se achando" com seus exemplos (nem mesmo corrigidos), que só por que tem seus pontinhos nesse forum, isso lhe dá o direito de falar com qualquer inferior a seus pontinhos da forma como lhe bem for conveniênte sem ser discordado.

*No worries* is an expression seen in Australian English, British English and New Zealand English meaning "do *not worry* about that", "that's all right", or "sure thing". It is similar to the American English *no* problem. No worries - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Isso não é o mesmo que "Do not learn that"..

Volto a dizer, claramente você concordou com o simples fato de não ser algo prioritáio e que não há razão de se preocupar, e em outras palavras... "no worry about it" or "not to worry about it". Se eu tivesse falado "worry about it" which means "to think about problems or fears : to feel or show fear and *concern *because you think that something bad has happened or could happen", Definition of WORRY .... Imagino que com isso, você seria o único discordando comigo por qualquer razão.


----------



## mexerica feliz

Para eu ir embora
Para você ir embora
Para ele ir embora
Para a gente ir embora

Eu amo o infinitivo pessoal.


----------



## xiskxisk

mexerica feliz said:


> Para eu ir embora
> Para você ir embora
> Para ele ir embora
> Para a gente ir embora
> 
> Eu amo o infinitivo pessoal.



Esse é um uso muito semelhante ao inglês. 
Quando há flexão costuma-se dispensar o pronome:

Para ir embora.
Para ires embora.
Para ir embora.
Para irmos embora.
Para irdes embora.
Para irem embora.


----------



## gato radioso

xiskxisk said:


> Esse é um uso muito semelhante ao inglês.
> *Quando há flexão* costuma-se dispensar o pronome:
> 
> Para ir embora.
> Para ires embora.
> Para ir embora.
> Para irmos embora.
> Para irdes embora.
> Para irem embora.



Mas é preciso fazer sempre a flexão, não é?
Não sabia que houvesse pessoas que não a fazem.


----------



## mexerica feliz

gato radioso said:


> Mas é preciso fazer sempre a flexão, não é?
> Não sabia que houvesse pessoas que não a fazem.



Infinitivo pessoal não-conjugado na fala informal culta:

_para eu fazer, para você fazer, para ele fazer, para a gente fazer_

Infinitivo pessoal não-conjugado na fala informal inculta:

_para tu fazer, para nós fazer, para eles fazer_

Infinitivo pessoal não-conjugado na fala regional informal inculta:

_para mim fazer, para ti fazer
_
Infinitivo pessoal não-conjugado em espanhol:
_
La desaparecida en Turquía murió al hundirse el barco según su familia.
Todo este cambio se produjo unos dias antes de salir yo de España._


_antes de_* salir yo*_ de España = antes de_* eu sair *_da Espanha_
_antes de_* salir tú *_de España = antes de _*você sair*_ da Espanha_
_antes de _*salir él *_de España = antes de _*ele sair *_da Espanha_
_antes de_* salir nosotros*_ de España = antes d_*a gente sair*_ da Espanha..._


_---_
_*Antes do verbo só em espanhol caribenho: antes de yo salir._


----------



## gato radioso

Ok. Não sabia. De facto quando comecei a estudar portugués, o infinitivo pessoal foi uma das estructuras que os professores ensinabam já à metade do primeiro ano porque era uma estructura básica e imprescindível. Seja como for já fiquei acostumado desde o início.

Acho então -depois de ler os diversos posts- que muitas pessoas não usam, mas que é uma estructura totalmente correcta e que, como regra geral, nós estrangeiros deviamos aprender e usar, ainda muitos nativos não o façam.


----------



## Ari RT

Essa discussão é das longas.
O pomo da discórdia está em flexionar ou não. "Nos afastamos para não *ter(mos)* que presenciar aquela atrocidade."
Há quem, como eu, simplifique a regra: se tem sujeito, o verbo deve ser flexionado para concordar com o sujeito. Afastar e ter têm sujeito nós, portanto devem ser flexionados, por esse ponto de vista. Presenciar é verbo principal auxiliado por ter, fica no infinitivo impessoal.
Há quem complique essa regra só um pouquinho: se o sujeito é o mesmo da oração anterior (mesmo enclítico), também se flexiona o verbo ("Nos afastamos para não termos culpa"; mas o que fazer com "nos afastamos para não ver"?).
Há quem diga que toda a oração depois de "para" é uma reduzida de infinitivo sem sujeito (no caso concreto, precisaríamos, adicionalmente, juntar o verbo auxiliar ao principal numa locução verbal).
Há quem considere "termos que presenciar" pouco eufônico. Há quem ache exatamente o mesmo de "ter que presenciar".
Neste link infinitivo pessoal - Dicionário Inglês-Português (Brasil) WordReference.com há muito mais do que eu seria capaz de reproduzir.


----------



## xiskxisk

gato radioso said:


> Mas é preciso fazer sempre a flexão, não é?
> Não sabia que houvesse pessoas que não a fazem.



Bem, há o caso em que o infinitivo não tem de ser flexionado, mas neste caso referia-me ao poder-se substituir o tu por você (3.ª pessoa), o nós por a gente (3.ª pessoa), e o vós por vocês (3.ª pessoa).

Em línguas como o inglês em que não há flexões do verbo recorre-se ao pronome para indicar a pessoa (I, you, he…), em línguas como o português, o espanhol, etc, pode-se dispensar o pronome porque o verbo flexionado já indica a pessoa. A não ser em casos como os referidos em que aí usa-se a lógica do Inglês, usa-se o "pronome" e o verbo na 3.ª pessoa, ou seja:


Ten*s* de fazer tudo o que te disser*mos* para fazer*es*.
*Você *tem de fazer tudo o que *a gente* lhe disser para *você *fazer.


----------



## machadinho

Perdi o fio da meada. Qual é a questão mesmo?


----------



## coloboc66

What's difference between Infinitivo Pessoal presente and Infinitivo Pessoal pretérito?
I'm meaning when do they use the first one and when the second one?


----------



## guihenning

First one for present «_perdoo-te por mentires_», the second for actions in the past. It's a compound tense formed by the personal infinitive of "ter" plus the participle of the main verb «_perdoo-te por teres ment*ido*_»


----------

